# 2nd Failed IVF....



## LyndseyM (Jun 23, 2014)

We have just gone through our 2nd cycle of IVF. My test date is tomorrow however yesterday AF arrived. We did a test and it was of course negative.

We had 7 eggs collected (most were immature) but 2 fertilised and were transferred back in . We were told the embryos were borderline quality and a day behind where they should be ie they were 4 cells when they should have been 8 cells. The doctors told us they may just be slow developers and as long as they keep on developing it would be ok.

Feel like I've lost 2 babies. 


Devastated.

I happened to be off work yesterday which was good as I didn't know which way was up. Have gone into work today and one minute I am okay, the next I want to cry and cry.

I'm not sure where to start to try to get over this failed cycle. That was the last of our NHs funding, for a third round we have to pay. 

Just wondering if anyone has been in the same situation or has any advice?

Xx


----------



## Pickle123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey Lyndsey

Just wanted to say I'm really sorry that you find yourself in this situation   It's devastating and heartbreakingly disappointing. Let yourself grieve and do whatever you need to do to get through the next few weeks - whether that's treating yourself, spending time with friends or hiding away. Things will start to look brighter again soon, I promise.

It's coming up to two weeks since I found out that I'd failed my 2nd IVF. It hit me very hard because it didn't go very well at all plus I'm a poor responder so will never get many eggs. But after a week I started to feel better, and coming up to two weeks, I feel pretty much normal again. Hiding away, having a few glasses of wine, watching cheesy films and eating chocolate were my crutches! I also started work in planning my next steps and researching my options for what to try next, and that's helping too. And maybe the sunshine is helping too 

It's really tough when the NHS funding stops but there are so many clinics and you can look abroad for cheaper cycles if you do want to try again but are worried about money. Also, I like to think you learn something good from every cycle (even the ones that don't go well)  that will help you the next time you try. A lot of IVF is about trial and error - everyone's different and a different approach, protocol, drug review may mean you have a better experience next time and go on to get your happy ever after.

I hope you start to feel better soon and wish you lots of luck  x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to move you over to the Negative Cycle section, I think you mig find a few more ladies in this position over there that maybe wouldn't be venturing into this section at the minute (if they are not sure what to do)

Good luck xxx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I meant to say, maybe think of joining us in the Limbo Land thread. There are a few of us on there who have had a few failed cycles and not sure what to do, or are waiting for their next treatment to start etc xxx


----------

